# Ranch Gate



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Oldest son (the photographer) sent me this picture of our ranch gate with a couple of buzzards.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that's not something one sees every day thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice picture.

Wish I had a gate that could keep the buzzards out.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I weathered the crowd on Black Friday at my local Tractor Supply, bought a Mighty Mule double gate opener. This is a Christmas gift to the family. I figured 30 openings a day anyway, Kids getting dropped of with grandma, plus one is picked-up at noon from pre-school, hay hauled into the ranch in dump trailer etc... It is just great but you need to figure on extra $ for accessories, as in more clickers and keypads. Me and the lads had it up in a couple hours but I had wired power beforehand. Once I had electricity there Kathleen figured we might just as well have Christmas lights too! She got a text from a neighbor telling her how cool the lights were!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

azmike said:


> I weathered the crowd on Black Friday at my local Tractor Supply, bought a Mighty Mule double gate opener. This is a Christmas gift to the family. I figured 30 openings a day anyway, Kids getting dropped of with grandma, plus one is picked-up at noon from pre-school, hay hauled into the ranch in dump trailer etc... It is just great but you need to figure on extra $ for accessories, as in more clickers and keypads. Me and the lads had it up in a couple hours but I had wired power beforehand. Once I had electricity there Kathleen figured we might just as well have Christmas lights too! She got a text from a neighbor telling her how cool the lights were!


Where is the pictures of the Christmas lights lol


----------

